# my cats...



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

Chloe the mother.










Missy the daughter










and boof the son.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Awww, gorgeous kitties!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Your kitty family is very cute. Love Boof's sleeping position.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful cats, and I love Boof! What a funny picture!


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

Leazie said:


> Your kitty family is very cute. *Love Boof's sleeping position*.


yes he does like getting into those positions, often ups up on the coffee table on back legs in the air. these cats are my life though love em.


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

Missy about to pull christmas tree down on her










night out on the veranda


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Pretty kitties!! I especially love torties!!!


----------



## lilmssmc (Mar 10, 2009)

wow, there's a ghost kitty head in that last picture. haha

pretty kitties! i loooove torties.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What beautiful kitties you have. Love the torti half face. You can tell they are a joy!


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

LilRed said:


> Pretty kitties!! I especially love torties!!!


Hey. We never knew the father of the cats ( as she was on heat and i didnt know at the time). she had 3 kittens 2 were gingery black ( a torti) and is as black as a dark night. is it possibe that the father was a black cat as i knew that there were 2 toms around the area. 1 was Ginger and the other black and white.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Very pretty! Love Boofs sleeping picture! Cute! :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely cats


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

Another boof sleeping position...


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

that is patch, she got givin away just after the pic was taken. wanted to keep her but younger sister wanted her...


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

Just recieved bad news. Patch has died, bitten by a snake


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

blueflames said:


> Which one is patches? Im sorry to hear that.



The cat in the last pic on the first page


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, no! I'm so sorry to hear Patch has passed away. atback


----------



## lazzara8478 (Jul 28, 2007)

awww such sweet kitties


----------



## Adam Hendersen (Feb 18, 2009)

Missy Looks like my Cat Toto.


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

More pics have arrived 

Heres boof...again


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I :luv how he sleeps belly-up! My Squirrely-Jo also sleeps that way.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I bet that Boof is very affectionate!


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

ndiniz said:


> I bet that Boof is very affectionate!


he is the most affectionate out of the 3 yes  

here they are at a Young age eating my little sisters school bag, um a few months old i think they were ?


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

1 or 2 days old?


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Boof is such a CUTIE PIE!


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14nQOpvEF1g

a small video of them playing at 2months old i think


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

thought i would post a pic since it's been a while P.S this was a pot plant :lol:


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

hey guys just wondering if any of yous know what breed of cat chloe is. my family is trying to figure it out. father says she looks like she has a bit of a persian in her.


----------

